# Jose Aldo wants rematch with Conor McGregor: ‘I will be better prepared to reclaim wh



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Conor will go up or face Edgar cuz he knows that's the last match up he needs to absolutely solidify his reign. As I said earlier on I wished he had faced Edgar cuz I knew it was going to happen sooner than later. Edgar is the one thorn at 155 or 145. Solid all around and just tough to finish or beat.

With that said it's really up to Conor now. He decides his destiny. 



> Conor McGregor ended Jose Aldo’s reign as featherweight champion in just 13 seconds, and the Brazilian fighter wants another shot at "The Notorious".
> 
> Moments after losing the 145-pound championship in the quickest championship fight in UFC history, and suffering the first knockout loss of his MMA career, Aldo asked for an immediate rematch.
> 
> ...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah...absolutely no way should Aldo get an immediate rematch. He had one of the greatest runs of all-time. You can make an argument his 10 year run was greater than Fedors. However you have three reasons not to book the rematch. The first reason is McGregor is healthy, Aldo isn't the healthy champion should not sit on the bench for nine months so you can get ready to maybe fight. Second reason is Ireland has earned this stadium show and Jose can not be trusted to show up. He pulled out of the FOTY during fight week, he delayed his fight with Mendes to get it in Brazil you can not rely on Aldo to show up for the biggest fight in UFC history. Third reason five other guys are in line to face Conor McGregor; Max Holloway, Frankie Edgar, Anthony Pettis, Rafeal Dos Anjos, and Donald Cerrone you have to make as many of those fights as possible over the next year.


If Aldo wants the rematch he needs to work for it, give him a tuneup against Lamas, Olviera, or Lentz than do your dream match against Pettis or knock off Holloway and then we can talk.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

"better prepared"? Aldo had like a year to train and prepare for this fight. Nothing will change if a rematch ever does happen. Conor is too fast and accurate for him, he isn't a wrestler/boxer like Aldo normally faces, Conor is a whole different animal to the typical guys Aldo bullies around.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd be for it, if he trained with a different camp. The sport has evolved and the Brazilians are starting to fall behind the eight ball. Learn English and train with Jackson, now that would be a rematch I'd pay for.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> We have to go for a rematch, and I will be better prepared to reclaim what is mine.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

It doesn't matter either way. If Conor can keep his weight reasonably low, he should stay, but he doesn't need to fight Frankie to solidify his reign. If it's a health risk, he would move up.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

He had barely recovered from the ko. You can see in his eyes during the interview he is pretty dazed. Expecting coherence from a person in his conditions is kinda stupid.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder if it would make more sense for some people if Aldo have said he would be "*less* prepared" next time? :dunno:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I wonder if it would make more sense for some people if Aldo have said he would be "*less* prepared" next time? :dunno:


It would make more sense if he didn't mention preparation at all. He had a year to prepare for this fight. I'm sure he was 100% prepared and trained up, outside of a little bruised rib, he had a whole year to get ready. That's more than he's got for any other fight. Preparation wasn't an issue in this fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If Ronda is getting an instant rematch, I have no problem with Aldo getting one as well. Truthfully though, neither deserves an instant rematch as they both got dominated and this instant rematch thing is getting rather ridiculous.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> It would make more sense if he didn't mention preparation at all. He had a year to prepare for this fight. I'm sure he was 100% prepared and trained up, outside of a little bruised rib, he had a whole year to get ready. That's more than he's got for any other fight. Preparation wasn't an issue in this fight.


It's also interesting he didn't speak of making a mistake. Unless he's saying he was't prepared mentally.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> It would make more sense if he didn't mention preparation at all. He had a year to prepare for this fight. I'm sure he was 100% prepared and trained up, outside of a little bruised rib, he had a whole year to get ready. That's more than he's got for any other fight. Preparation wasn't an issue in this fight.


It was a short phrase. You are developing a novel out of it.
He entered the cage, got tagged, lost the fight.
He, as any other fighter, will analyse what went on, what McGregor did right, what he did wrong and prepare better for the next time.
Is it really that difficult to get one fighter preparing better not to be caught same way in a next opportunity?


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

It's fair that Also should get a rematch. He had a great reign as champ and was caught at the very beginning of the fight. People are acting like Aldo was outclassed in the fight, but if it was anyone other than Conor we would all agree that people get caught in MMA. I don't think Aldo gets an immediate rematch because Conor doesn't want it, and other matchups make more money for the UFC.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

It's pretty obvious he meant 'better prepared' as in develop a better strategy to face McGregor... you guys will find anything to justify the hate.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GlassJaw said:


> It's fair that Also should get a rematch. He had a great reign as champ and was caught at the very beginning of the fight. People are acting like Aldo was outclassed in the fight, but if it was anyone other than Conor we would all agree that people get caught in MMA. I don't think Aldo gets an immediate rematch because Conor doesn't want it, and other matchups make more money for the UFC.


You're right. It's not like there are going to be any opponents anyways. Frankie and Chad Mendes have to fight again because people get caught in MMA.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Chuck vs Tito vs Shamrock was out of desperation. Tim Sylvia vs Arlovski since each won a piece followed by BJ Penn vs Hughes + GSP vs Hughes. Then it gets weird with Lyoto vs Shogun x 2, Penn vs Edgar x 2, Edgar vs Maynard x 2, Anderson vs Weidman x 2, Cain vs Werdum x 2, etc. 

Taking it back and up to the present you'll see various reasons for rematches. Some were definitely a must, others' were a favor or out of respect to the champion and even challenger in some cases (Shogun) due to the closeness of the fight or controversial judging. Then you have the Cain and Aldo situation. Cain's reasoning is unique as his loss was attributed to not being acclimated to the altitude. 

With that said Aldo should be given his rematch, but I believe it's up to Conor and the UFC. Personally Aldo should sit back and relax. He's been on the grind for such a long time. 

With this outcome and the type of fighter Aldo is, he can't be ruled out. Aldo has beaten all former world champions in their prime. Now, it's time for Conor to experience this. The hardest part is holding the belt. I've always stated that Edgar is the worst match up for em. If Conor finishes em easily I will be very very impressed.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> “He caught me with those elbows. *All I can do now is work hard and get back in the gym.”* - Chris Weidman


I wonder why Chris Weidman is going back to the gym to work hard. 
Let me guess, to be better prepared next time?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Needs to stop ducking the king Frankie Edgar. Aldo can wait.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

See... Mendes is a guy who can shoot a takedown, with no set up... and often get it. Edgar always sets them up with his boxing, which will put him in obvious danger.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Aldo deserves an immediate rematch more than Ronda or Cain or The Chris. 
But it has nothing to do with who deserves what. 
Dana wants Ronda and Cain to be champ. that's why they get a rematch.
Dana wants goober to be Champ. that's why Aldo won't.

No big mystery how it works.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Aldo deserves an immediate rematch more than Ronda or Cain or The Chris.
> But it has nothing to do with who deserves what.
> Dana wants Ronda and Cain to be champ. that's why they get a rematch.
> Dana wants goober to be Champ. that's why Aldo won't.
> ...


This is so true. It was almost embarrassing how much Dana obviously didnt want aldo to be champ.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

to be fair, aside of his talent in the cage, Aldo was a sh*tty champ

- always b*tchin and moaning about fighter pay
- never heard him even try to speak english
- fights like once a year
- regularly pulls out of fights
- the personality of a plank

much like fitch when he was around, winning, but nothing more, less boring than fitch in the cage, I'll give you that.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

hadoq said:


> to be fair, aside of his talent in the cage, Aldo was a sh*tty champ
> 
> - always b*tchin and moaning about fighter pay


Yeah, the only champ to have the balls to defend fighters on a low ranking.



hadoq said:


> to be fair, aside of his talent in the cage, Aldo was a sh*tty champ
> 
> 
> - never heard him even try to speak english



Pff, is that really important? I´ve never seen an english fighter trying to speak portuguese. One of my best friends is british, lives here in Lisbon for 5 years and can barely make a sentence in portuguese and i don't think less of her because of it.



hadoq said:


> to be fair, aside of his talent in the cage, Aldo was a sh*tty champ
> 
> 
> - fights like once a year


Kind of a fair point, but hey, nothing you can really do if you´re injury prone.



hadoq said:


> to be fair, aside of his talent in the cage, Aldo was a sh*tty champ
> 
> 
> - regularly pulls out of fights


read point above



hadoq said:


> to be fair, aside of his talent in the cage, Aldo was a sh*tty champ
> 
> 
> - the personality of a plank


Doesn't trash talk, defends fighters with low income,
his all family is ok because he took care of them, seems like a cool guy to me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I like how people bring up that if ronda and cain get rematches then why shouldn't aldo? 3 wrongs don't make a right people none of them deserve rematches regardless of reign. None of those fights were close or long and all this does is stall every division. Except in Aldo's case his division is actually very strong which makes his case harder to give since the contenders are all there. Stop with the needless rematches in every division. Start some form of decent precedant even if it means aldo gets shafted for edgar who really has earned a shot.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Aldo deserves an immediate rematch more than Ronda or Cain or The Chris.
> But it has nothing to do with who deserves what.
> Dana wants Ronda and Cain to be champ. that's why they get a rematch.
> Dana wants goober to be Champ. that's why Aldo won't.
> ...



This is completely true but its amazing how Dana can't see how dangerous that is.

Cain and Ronda both got destroyed. Especially Ronda. Judging on the fight and her reaction to it alone we have no reason to expect anything different in a rematch. Instead of trying to market Ronda's triumphant return with a few more crushed cans, hes going to blow her career up with the immediate rematch loss. 
It's a business decision...that doesn't seem to be good business.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

When Aldo asked for an immediate rematch, I got the feeling he was speaking from denial. He was in denial about Conor finishing him in 13 seconds & couldn't believe it happened.

I don't think Aldo should have a rematch right away, the outcome would be the same. Conor always makes his fights personal. He always gets his opponents into the best shape of their careers. And so far he's wrecked em all.

Aldo thinking he's going to get into better shape and do better next time doesn't make sense, Aldo was in the best shape he's ever been when he got finished in 13 seconds. 3 months isn't likely to make enough of a difference for him to have a better chance, next time.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Ronda doesn't deserve a rematch, Velasquez doesn't, Aldo doesn't.

What happened to the days when the champ had to fight another top contender to earn back his shot? like when GSP had to fight Koscheck after losing to Serra.

So please, no more "Aldo should get it because Ronda did". Neither deserve it.

Getting knocked out in 13 seconds does not in any way warrant an immediate rematch, I don't care how long your legacy is or who you are. Fight another top contender and then get ur title back. Same applies to Rousey and Cain.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Aldo shouldn't get a rematch, and it should be the start of bucking this trend of immediate rematches. Fighters shouldn't have to hover in the Top5 for years because their division is held up by two people.

As RS said, "What happened to the days when the champ had to fight another top contender to earn back his shot?"


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well he isn't getting it since Conor is going up to LW to lose to Dos Anjos. Aldo could follow him up to LW but their fight won't be for a title.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

While I completely disagree with dethroned champions getting immediate rematches, (with the exception of split decisions maybe) why not give one to Jose? Yes, his loss was embarrassing for him, but he didn't get completely out classed like Cain and Ronda. He got lit up in 13 seconds which only proves what we all knew: Conor has great ko power. Cain got knocked out by JDS in their first fight and then he went on to dominate him twice. While it is still silly to do so, every other champ is getting one. The favoritism in the UFC is getting tiring.

Honestly, they could even match Conor and Frankie in a few months since neither took any damage, and not make McGregor wait for the rematch like they are forcing Holm to do...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5D23290476545[/MEDIA]


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Jose ain't getting his rematch. 
Mark my words. 
In the post fight presser the UFC outlined two scenarios as per DW

1) Conor VS winner of Cerrone/RDA
2) Conor VS Edgar

There will be more $ to be made doing the LW title fight, so we will probably see this one and Edgar will get screwed yet again. 

Again...Jose is NOT getting an immediate rematch. I'll put money on it not happening...which is great because I'm sick of these immediate rematches. Let's see Jose fight Holloway.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not a fan of a rematch outside of a close decision, I'm a big aldo fan, but I think he should face a contender first. 

Also after such a brutal KO and the head trauma associated with it I think he should take a bit of a break anyway, I heard rogan talk on his podcast about aldo being from one of those old school camps that have epic sparring sessions, I don't want to see one of my favorites with a glass jaw


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

tap nap or snap said:


> I'm not a fan of a rematch outside of a close decision, I'm a big aldo fan, but I think he should face a contender first.
> 
> Also after such a brutal KO and the head trauma associated with it I think he should take a bit of a break anyway, I heard rogan talk on his podcast about aldo being from one of those old school camps that have epic sparring sessions, I don't want to see one of my favorites with a glass jaw


His chin has already started to show signs of cracking. He goes from trading with anyone and walking through it to getting rocked a few times bad by Mendes to getting KO'd by Conor. Yeah he was rushing forward and it was a clean shot but it's the first signs of it cracking.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm also with the majority of opinion here which says Aldo shouldn't get an immediate rematch. I don't think the immediacy matters because what's the urgency? I think you should definitely get a rematch soon though. Also there are those hot fights brewing, Edgar etc. Also if McGregor loses then Aldo in him would be the perfect rematch.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I doubt Aldo will get a rematch.

He didn't show up for the 1st fight.

A lot of people were convinced Aldo wouldn't show up for the 2nd fight.

I doubt they'll risk a 3rd.

Aldo vs McGregor was announced sometime around january 2015.

Its taken until december 2015 for the fight to happen.

I doubt they'll risk another year waiting for Aldo to make it to the cage.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

In the past year everyone in the business has done their best to shaft Aldo in favor of Conor, and that's the end of it. MMAFighting.com did one or two Aldo pieces during fight week, but they had a farewell vibe.

Fighting is a hugely mental game, IMO it's not Conor's words that hurt Aldo, it's the amount of people who supported those words.

Aldo went in violent because he was fighting a crowd, not one person. Credit that to Conor if you like but I credit it to several others as well. Please be real and don't refer to my sig if you quote this:thumbsup:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

SM33 said:


> In the past year everyone in the business has done their best to shaft Aldo in favor of Conor, and that's the end of it. MMAFighting.com did one or two Aldo pieces during fight week, but they had a farewell vibe.
> 
> Fighting is a hugely mental game, IMO it's not Conor's words that hurt Aldo, it's the amount of people who supported those words.
> 
> Aldo went in violent because he was fighting a crowd, not one person. Credit that to Conor if you like but I credit it to several others as well. Please be real and don't refer to my sig if you quote this:thumbsup:


The majority of people were rooting for and picking Aldo to beat McGregor, including 90 percent of pro fighters. How's that for support?

Online message boards were littered with people calling for Aldo to KO big mouth McGregor and shut him up.

There was no media bias against Aldo at all. Aldo talks less = less media. Conor talks more, stays in the spotlight more = more media articles.

None of those articles were biased or in favor of McGregor beating Aldo.

If Jose can't handle the big money pressure of a mega fight, the likes which have been going on for millennia in boxing, perhaps he should pursue a different career path.

Also, Aldo himself has insisted that McGregor wasn't in his head and he wasn't feeling pressured by McGregor's mental warfare. So the man himself doesn't agree with you either.

If you can find clear examples of non-opinion articles posting in favor of McGregor against Aldo from the media, please post them.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not trawling through the internet for quotes, anyone who has followed the hype for this fight knows it was all about Conor.

The only reason you've used the term 'big money pressure of a mega fight' is because Conor told you too, all Conor talks about is money, and you lap it up. He is not the first fighter to make half a mil in one night, but you think he is because he tells you he is.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> His chin has already started to show signs of cracking. He goes from trading with anyone and walking through it to getting rocked a few times bad by Mendes to getting KO'd by Conor. Yeah he was rushing forward and it was a clean shot but it's the first signs of it cracking.


Those both of these guys are right at the top of their decisions in regards to just pure power in their punches. Aldo might just be being caught by much harder hitting fighters now. The only person Aldo thought who could match their power was Cub Swanson, and that ended quicker than Aldo's fight with McGregor.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SM33 said:


> I'm not trawling through the internet for quotes, anyone who has followed the hype for this fight knows it was all about Conor.
> 
> The only reason you've used the term 'big money pressure of a mega fight' is because Conor told you too, all Conor talks about is money, and you lap it up. He is not the first fighter to make half a mil in one night, but you think he is because he tells you he is.


You're right, it was all about Conor. That's because Conor made the fight was it was, while Aldo was content to sit around doing nothing except that absolute mandatory that the UFC required. Conor was selling the fight, hyping the fight, getting the fight attention. 

As for it being a money fight...

http://www.mmaweekly.com/ufc-194-aldo-vs-mcgregor-sets-attendance-and-gate-records-in-las-vegas



> The Ultimate Fighting Championship announced that UFC 194: Aldo vs. Mcgregor set records for at the MGM Grand Garden Arena, and was the biggest gate ever generated by the promotion at a United States venue.


Other fighters make 500k base money? GSP, the sports supposed "highest paid fighter", made 400k in his last fight. Brock Lesnar also made 400k in his fight against Cain. Anderson earned 200k when he fought Sonnen the second time. Rousey got 230k at UFC 190 (combining win bonus and what not). 

Conor is a FEATHERWEIGHT, a small division fighter, who made more in his last fight than Brock did, than GSP did, than Anderson did, and he's had *7 total fights* in the UFC. GSP/Anderson are "legends" and "P4P greats" and had many years of dominating a division before getting those numbers. Jose Aldo made 290k in his last fight against Mendes, and that's combining a 120k win bonus and a 50k fight of the night bonus, it was 120k base pay compared to Conors 500k base pay. Jones is the only other person that makes that kind of money, after being undefeated and after being marketed and hyped and defending his belt for years.

When a featherweight fighter who only has 7 fights in the UFC is making more money than GSP, Brock Lesnar, Anderon, etc, and he is breaking MGM records and has broken the record for the largest gate the UFC has ever had in a United States arena, and the only person making the kind of money he is is the undefeated LHW champion who has defended his title for years now, and who also has a lot of marketing/hype behind him, he is a big money fight. There's no other way to look at it. 

Conor is the biggest fight in MMA outside of Jones, and he only has 7 fights in the company. Imagine when he is where Jones is at, having over double the amount of fights, 8 title defenses, years and years to hype himself up. He's where Jones is at NOW, at 7 fights. Imagine what it will be like in 2 years with 6 title defenses or whatever. It's going to be crazy.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Yeah...absolutely no way should Aldo get an immediate rematch. He had one of the greatest runs of all-time. You can make an argument his 10 year run was greater than Fedors. However you have three reasons not to book the rematch.


Fedor fought a bunch of cans and a few good fighters too so I guess they have more in common than I thought.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

CupCake said:


> Aldo shouldn't get a rematch, and it should be the start of bucking this trend of immediate rematches. Fighters shouldn't have to hover in the Top5 for years because their division is held up by two people.
> 
> As RS said, "What happened to the days when the champ had to fight another top contender to earn back his shot?"


Womans mma should be set in a different context simply because its two division's and hers is full of chicks Ronda has beat once or twice and though I feel Cat should get the next rap at the door I just dont see them having as much creativity with a division that has a few great fighters and a bunch of victims.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> Conor is the biggest fight in MMA outside of Jones, and he only has 7 fights in the company. Imagine when he is where Jones is at, having over double the amount of fights, 8 title defenses, years and years to hype himself up. He's where Jones is at NOW, at 7 fights. Imagine what it will be like in 2 years with 6 title defenses or whatever. It's going to be crazy.


Well, let´s not rush things.
He looses a couple of times and his bla bla chap talk won't be enough to keep the hype going.
Both RDA and Frank will probably beat him.
Don't forget, what goes up, must comw down.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Trix said:


> I doubt Aldo will get a rematch.
> 
> He didn't show up for the 1st fight.
> 
> ...


Can I commend you on your fantastic use of bullet points and clear sentences.

There is was some good in everything if you look hard enough.:fight08:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, I didn't even need to make any excuse for Aldo loss, because I have already learned on these threads Conor only won because he was in Aldo's head, because Aldo was off roids and just now I have learned Aldo has a glass chin. Man, maybe Conor is overrated, then. :laugh:


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I would have thought the person that would be campaigning the hardest for a rematch would be Conor McGregor to prove it wasn't a fluke. If he retired tomorrow would, people considered him the best or just the lucky leprechaun.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anteries said:


> I would have thought the person that would be campaigning the hardest for a rematch would be Conor McGregor to prove it wasn't a fluke. If he retired tomorrow would, people considered him the best or just the lucky leprechaun.


If Frankie Edgar retired tomorrow, would he just be that just who luckily landed a hail mary shot on Chad Mendes?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> So, I didn't even need to make any excuse for Aldo loss, because I have already learned on these threads Conor only won because he was in Aldo's head, because Aldo was off roids and just now I have learned Aldo has a glass chin. Man, maybe Conor is overrated, then. :laugh:


I'm glad you went the "no excuses, appreciate Conor" route, thought there are going to be more heated discussions with you, considering how you dislike Conor (understandable). Out of everyone, I'd think it'd be oldfan instead of you, but the old bastard still keeps it going, at this point it looks like he would only stop if Conor steps up and beats Jones. :laugh:


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If Frankie Edgar retired tomorrow, would he just be that just who luckily landed a hail mary shot on Chad Mendes?


Championships and accomplishments

Ultimate Fighting Championship
UFC Lightweight Championship (One time)
Two successful title defenses
One successful title retainment
Fight of the Night (Seven times)
Knockout of the Night (One time)
Performance of the Night (Two times)
Tied (Diego Sanchez) for all-time leader in Fight of the Night Awards in UFC History (Seven)

Sherdog
Fight of the Year (2011) vs. Gray Maynard on January 1
2011 All-Violence Second Team[57]
2014 All-Violence First Team[58]

World MMA Awards
Fight of the Year (2011) vs. Gray Maynard on January 1

Reality Fighting
Reality Fighting Lightweight Championship (One time)

ESPN
2012 Fight of the Year vs. Benson Henderson at UFC 144[59]

ESPY Award
Best Upset ESPY Award – Nomination (2010)

Res. Record Opponent Method Event Date Round Time Location Notes
Win 20–4–1 Chad Mendes KO (punch) The Ultimate Fighter: Team McGregor vs. Team Faber Finale December 11, 2015 1 2:28 Las Vegas, Nevada, United States Performance of the Night.
Win 19–4–1 Urijah Faber Decision (unanimous) UFC Fight Night: Edgar vs. Faber May 16, 2015 5 5:00 Pasay, Philippines 
Win 18–4–1 Cub Swanson Submission (neck crank) UFC Fight Night: Edgar vs. Swanson November 22, 2014 5 4:56 Austin, Texas, United States Performance of the Night.
Win 17–4–1 B.J. Penn TKO (punches) The Ultimate Fighter: Team Edgar vs. Team Penn Finale July 6, 2014 3 4:16 Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
Win 16–4–1 Charles Oliveira Decision (unanimous) UFC 162 July 6, 2013 3 5:00 Las Vegas, Nevada, United States Fight of the Night.
Loss 15–4–1 José Aldo Decision (unanimous) UFC 156 February 2, 2013 5 5:00 Las Vegas, Nevada, United States Featherweight debut; For the UFC Featherweight Championship. Fight of the Night.
Loss 15–3–1 Benson Henderson Decision (split) UFC 150 August 11, 2012 5 5:00 Denver, Colorado, United States For the UFC Lightweight Championship.
Loss 15–2–1 Benson Henderson Decision (unanimous) UFC 144 February 26, 2012 5 5:00 Saitama, Japan Lost the UFC Lightweight Championship. Fight of the Night.
Win 15–1–1 Gray Maynard KO (punches) UFC 136 October 8, 2011 4 3:54 Houston, Texas, United States Defended the UFC Lightweight Championship. Knockout of the Night.
Draw 14–1–1 Gray Maynard Draw (split) UFC 125 January 1, 2011 5 5:00 Las Vegas, Nevada, United States Retained the UFC Lightweight Championship. Fight of the Night.
Win 14–1 B.J. Penn Decision (unanimous) UFC 118 August 28, 2010 5 5:00 Boston, Massachusetts, United States Defended the UFC Lightweight Championship.
Win 13–1 B.J. Penn Decision (unanimous) UFC 112 April 10, 2010 5 5:00 Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates Won the UFC Lightweight Championship.
Win 12–1 Matt Veach Submission (rear-naked choke) The Ultimate Fighter: Heavyweights Finale December 5, 2009 2 2:22 Las Vegas, Nevada, United States Fight of the Night.
Win 11–1 Sean Sherk Decision (unanimous) UFC 98 May 23, 2009 3 5:00 Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
Win 10–1 Hermes França Decision (unanimous) UFC Fight Night: Silva vs. Irvin July 19, 2008 3 5:00 Las Vegas, Nevada, United States Fight of the Night.
Loss 9–1 Gray Maynard Decision (unanimous) UFC Fight Night: Florian vs. Lauzon April 2, 2008 3 5:00 Broomfield, Colorado, United States 
Win 9–0 Spencer Fisher Decision (unanimous) UFC 78 November 17, 2007 3 5:00 Newark, New Jersey, United States 
Win 8–0 Mark Bocek TKO (punches) UFC 73 July 7, 2007 1 4:55 Sacramento, California, United States 
Win 7–0 Tyson Griffin Decision (unanimous) UFC 67 February 3, 2007 3 5:00 Las Vegas, Nevada, United States Fight of the Night.
Win 6–0 Jim Miller Decision (unanimous) Reality Fighting 14 November 18, 2006 3 5:00 Atlantic City, New Jersey, United States Won the Reality Fighting Lightweight Championship.
Win 5–0 Deividas Taurosevičius Decision (unanimous) RF 13: Battle at the Beach August 5, 2006 3 5:00 Wildwood, New Jersey, United States 
Win 4–0 Steve McCabe Submission (guillotine choke) Ring of Combat 10 April 14, 2006 1 2:37 Atlantic City, New Jersey, United States 
Win 3–0 Jay Isip Technical Submission (rear-naked choke) SportFighting 2 December 10, 2005 1 3:26 Hoboken, New Jersey, United States 
Win 2–0 Mark Getto TKO (punches) Ring of Combat 9 October 29, 2005 1 4:21 Asbury Park, New Jersey, United States 
Win 1–0 Eric Uresk TKO (punches) UCL: Underground Combat League July 10, 2005


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Leed said:


> Out of everyone, I'd think it'd be oldfan instead of you, but the old bastard still keeps it going, at this point it looks like he would only stop if Conor steps up and beats Jones. :laugh:


Stop? :laugh:

He would dial it up to 11.


----------



## Osmond (Dec 13, 2015)

I´ve never seen an english fighter trying to speak portuguese.
casesam for s6
Casesam Xperia z5 cover


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Fedor fought a bunch of cans and a few good fighters too so I guess they have more in common than I thought.


I think you're confusing him with Rousey.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anteries said:


> *Insert copy and pasted wikipedia stats*


Yeah, and? You say that if Conor retires...it will just be as some guy who fluked a knockout of Jose Aldo.

Yet Edgar's getting alllllllllllllllllllllllllllll this respect for his title? Wait? Doesn't McGregor have the title? Didn't he just DOMINANTLY win that title where as Edgar nearly got KOed in his sole successful defence?

See...understand your bias. Frankie Edgar isn't a no one. Just because X, Y and Z happened doesn't take away the accomplishments of Frankie. Do you feel that Frankie needs to have a rematch with Mendes to "prove it wasn't a fluke"? Why not? But you DO feel McGregor was lucky, why is that exactly? Is it like the few minutes of moment and a couple of light shots Frankie landed beforehand? Is that the line between deserving and lucky?

Frankie Edgar could well beat Conor, but to even suggest Conor could retire now and be known as some fluke job who never proved anything where as Frankie has an honour role of amazing accomplishments, you HAVE to know how bullshit that opinion is.

Put it this way; Conor McGregor just beat someone better than anyone Frankie has ever beat in his entire career. Conor McGregor has also beat arguably the biggest win of Edgar's career (Mendes). If Conor hung up the gloves tomorrow...would those not matter?

And just in case you give a lot of weight to wikipedia...


Championships
Ultimate Fighting Championship
UFC Featherweight Championship (one time, current)
Interim UFC Featherweight Championship (one time)
Cage Warriors Fighting Championship
CWFC Featherweight Championship (one time)
CWFC Lightweight Championship (one time)
Awards
Ultimate Fighting Championship
Knockout of the Night (one time) vs. Marcus Brimage[47]
Performance of the Night (five times) vs. Diego Brandão, Dustin Poirier, Dennis Siver, Chad Mendes and José Aldo[34][48][49][50][51]
World MMA Awards
2014 International Fighter of the Year
Sherdog
2014 Breakthrough Fighter of the Year[52]
Combat Press
2014 Breakout Fighter of the Year[53]
MMA Insider
2013 Best UFC Newcomer[54]
Records and accomplishments
Ultimate Fighting Championship
Most Performance of the Night Awards: 5
Most consecutive Performance of the Night Awards: 5 (vs. Diego Brandão, Dustin Poirier, Dennis Siver, Chad Mendes and José Aldo)
Most knockouts in the Featherweight division: 6[55]
Fastest title fight finish: 13 seconds (vs. José Aldo)[56]
Highest gate in the United States: $10.1 million (UFC 194: Aldo vs. McGregor)[57]
Highest attendance in the United States: 16,516 (UFC 194: Aldo vs. McGregor)[58]
Most earnings-per-second: $42,307[59][60]
Cage Warriors Fighting Championship
First two-division champion: featherweight and lightweight (Achieved at CWFC 51)
Mixed martial arts record
Professional record breakdown	[show]
Res.	Record	Opponent	Method	Event	Date	Round	Time	Location	Notes
Win	19–2	José Aldo	KO (punches)	UFC 194	December 12, 2015	1	0:13	Las Vegas, Nevada, United States	Won and unified the UFC Featherweight Championship. Performance of the Night Award.
Win	18–2	Chad Mendes	TKO (punches)	UFC 189	July 11, 2015	2	4:57	Las Vegas, Nevada, United States	Won the interim UFC Featherweight Championship. Performance of the Night Award.
Win	17–2	Dennis Siver	TKO (punches)	UFC Fight Night: McGregor vs. Siver	January 18, 2015	2	1:54	Boston, Massachusetts, United States	Performance of the Night Award
Win	16–2	Dustin Poirier	TKO (punches)	UFC 178	September 27, 2014	1	1:46	Las Vegas, Nevada, United States	Performance of the Night Award
Win	15–2	Diego Brandão	TKO (punches)	UFC Fight Night: McGregor vs. Brandao	July 19, 2014	1	4:05	Dublin, Ireland	Performance of the Night Award
Win	14–2	Max Holloway	Decision (unanimous)	UFC Fight Night: Shogun vs. Sonnen	August 17, 2013	3	5:00	Boston, Massachusetts, United States	
Win	13–2	Marcus Brimage	TKO (punches)	UFC on Fuel TV: Mousasi vs. Latifi	April 6, 2013	1	1:07	Stockholm, Sweden	Return to featherweight. Knockout of the Night Award.
Win	12–2	Ivan Buchinger	KO (punch)	CWFC 51	December 31, 2012	1	3:40	Dublin, Ireland	Won the CWFC Lightweight Championship
Win	11–2	Dave Hill	Submission (rear-naked choke)	CWFC 47	June 2, 2012	2	4:10	Dublin, Ireland	Won the CWFC Featherweight Championship
Win	10–2	Steve O'Keefe	KO (elbows)	CWFC 45	February 18, 2012	1	1:35	Kentish Town, England	Featherweight debut
Win	9–2	Aaron Jahnsen	TKO (punches)	CWFC: Fight Night 2	September 8, 2011	1	3:29	Amman, Jordan	
Win	8–2	Artur Sowinski	TKO (punches)	Celtic Gladiator 2: Clash of the Giants	June 11, 2011	2	1:12	Portlaoise, Ireland	
Win	7–2	Patrick Doherty	KO (punch)	Immortal Fighting Championship 4	April 16, 2011	1	0:04	Letterkenny, Ireland	
Win	6–2	Mike Wood	KO (punches)	Cage Contender 8	March 12, 2011	1	0:16	Dublin, Ireland	
Win	5–2	Hugh Brady	TKO (punches)	Chaos FC 8	February 12, 2011	1	2:31	Derry, Northern Ireland	
Loss	4–2	Joseph Duffy	Submission (arm-triangle choke)	Cage Warriors 39: The Uprising	November 27, 2010	1	0:38	Cork, Ireland	
Win	4–1	Connor Dillon	TKO (corner stoppage)	Chaos FC 7	October 9, 2010	1	4:22	Derry, Northern Ireland	
Win	3–1	Stephen Bailey	TKO (punches)	K.O.: The Fight Before Christmas	December 12, 2008	1	1:22	Dublin, Ireland	
Loss	2–1	Artemij Sitenkov	Submission (kneebar)	Cage of Truth 3	June 28, 2008	1	1:09	Dublin, Ireland	
Win	2–0	Mo Taylor	TKO (punches)	Cage Rage Contenders - Ireland vs. Belgium	May 3, 2008	1	1:06	Dublin, Ireland	
Win	1–0	Gary Morris	TKO (punches)	Cage of Truth 2	March 8, 2008	2	N/A	Dublin, Ireland


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah, and? You say that if Conor retires...it will just be as some guy who fluked a knockout of Jose Aldo.
> 
> Yet Edgar's getting alllllllllllllllllllllllllllll this respect for his title? Wait? Doesn't McGregor have the title? Didn't he just DOMINANTLY win that title where as Edgar nearly got KOed in his sole successful defence?
> 
> ...


I do take on board what you're saying, my argument isn't the strongest. My view is probably clouded because I find McGregor an attention whore devoid of any actual wit or humour.

Frankie Edgar has had more fight of the night bonuses than McGregor has had UFC fights. I was responding to your reply about what if Frankie retired.

Do you remember De Sandos destroying Cain Velasquez in the first minute by knockout, that is a precedent for quick knockouts being an unreliable measure of skill.

The Mendez fight did appear lucky for McGregor, he appeared to have nothing on his back, and he can't blame his knee on that. I respect his skill but search your own feelings, at the moment he is a flash European striker but with a worrying lack of ground game.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Anteries said:


> I do take on board what you're saying, my argument isn't the strongest. My view is probably clouded because I find McGregor an attention whore devoid of any actual wit or humour.
> 
> Frankie Edgar has had more fight of the night bonuses than McGregor has had UFC fights. I was responding to your reply about what if Frankie retired.
> 
> ...


I don't think comparing Dos Santos and Cain in their first fight is quite the same. My reasoning is that Cain is primarily a wrestler and Dos Santos is a striker, whereas Aldo and McGregor are both strikers. Also, I do not consider Dos Santos' KO of Cain a lucky punch (just to be clear on that).

The argument that it took McGregor time to deal with Mendes who was coming in on 2 weeks notice, is only looking at half the issue. McGregor had been preparing to fight a striker up until Aldo pulled out. So he dealt with arguably the best wrestler in the division on 2 weeks notice.

Based on Conors performance so far, I'd say with more preparation (or a full camp) vs wrestlers his ground game will look quite a bit different. The fight vs Franky should answer a lot of questions.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> I think you're confusing him with Rousey.


Ronda has fought the best fighters the UFC has, Fedor's beat great fighters then fought a bunch of nobodies and enjoys the credit for being the best ever and he's not. He was the best of an era just like Ronda and both of their achievements are very different IMO to what JBJ has done.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I suppose a twisted way of looking at this is, should Aldo change his mind on a rematch, he's ended a legendary reign with a fight no one can learn much from.

The combo Aldo entered with is no joke, the punch he set up landed _after_ he was clipped, which is rare. It followed through after Conor's connection, causing Conor a cut and a black eye. That punch was set up so well, it still connected and did damage when Aldo was falling.

One inch left or right, we could be looking at either/both guys rocked and fighting there on, Conor knocked out and Aldo winning, or very possibly a double knockout.

Hindsight is a great thing. Hypothetical now - all things considered if Aldo retired tomorrow, this is not a bad loss to go out on.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

SM33 said:


> I suppose a twisted way of looking at this is, should Aldo change his mind on a rematch, he's ended a legendary reign with a fight no one can learn much from.
> 
> The combo Aldo entered with is no joke, the punch he set up landed _after_ he was clipped, which is rare. It followed through after Conor's connection, causing Conor a cut and a black eye. That punch was set up so well, it still connected and did damage when Aldo was falling.
> 
> ...


It's honestly hard to read your posts post-Aldo/McGregor. There's plenty to be learned from that thirteen second KO. Beautiful, simplicity in boxing.

Don't think I've actually seen you credit McGregor fully yet.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anteries said:


> I do take on board what you're saying, my argument isn't the strongest. My view is probably clouded because I find McGregor an attention whore devoid of any actual wit or humour.
> 
> Frankie Edgar has had more fight of the night bonuses than McGregor has had UFC fights. I was responding to your reply about what if Frankie retired.
> 
> ...


I was flipping it to make Frankie look like you were making Conor look. I definitely don't think Frankie retires as some nobody, but obviously Conor doesnt either.

De Sandos, I feel like JacksFilms should be in here haha. But I don't discredit one punch power. Cain Velasquez worked on his striking and was able to hurt Dos Santos and out wrestle him. He had to avoid the striking though because JDS has one punch power. If Cain wasn't fully prepared, he'd have got sparked out. I don't think the only indication of skill is the ability to dominate someone over 5. I think the main indication of skill is because able to beat someone in a fight. JDS caught Cain because he has great KO power and Cain made a mistake. No luck there, JDS knocked him out and was the better fighter.

I don't think Conor has BAD ground game. He took a couple of shots on the ground against either the best or second best wrestler in the division. Alright? Is that alarming? That's like saying Chad Mendes has a MASSSSSSIVE lack of striking skills because he may have been landing some decent shots on the ground, but the comparison of his ground work to Conor's striking work weren't even close in that fight. He defended a Chad Mendes guillotine, something which isn't easy to do at all. He completely dominated Max Holloway on the ground who is at least decent with his grappling. He actually hurt Mendes a bit with those elbows on the ground too.

Would this translate to the Frankie fight? Who knows, but you, like a lot of people, actually hold Conor to a higher standard than I do. If Conor gets taken down and grappled by Chad Mendes...okay. How many fighters don't have that happen at some stage? Just watch a UFC event, look at how many fighters end up on their backs at some stage and take some nice GnP. It's common, it happens. But when it happens to Conor? Suddenly he SUCKS at it and everyone should be worried about it? It's like saying Gunnar Nelson has no BJJ cause Maia dominated him. That's to be expected. Maia is just about as good as it gets with his BJJ in MMA. There's no shame in struggling a bit with someone with a great skillset in an area.

And don't act like Mendes was killing Conor. A few people talked about that shite too. Weidman did MUUUUUUUUCH more to Rockhold than Mendes did to Conor on the ground, and yet you're not going to hear people talking about Rockhold's alarming level of jiu jitsu or Weidman was destroying him before X Y or Z happened.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It's honestly hard to read your posts post-Aldo/McGregor. There's plenty to be learned from that thirteen second KO. Beautiful, simplicity in boxing.
> 
> Don't think I've actually seen you credit McGregor fully yet.


It was a great counter, on Aldo's part I'm just telling as much as can be told from 13 seconds.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

It suddenly hit me Nate Diaz is right, he is the money fight. Forget Frankie and Aldo for the moment, just think about it, the trash talk and posturing hopefully his brother gets in on the act as well


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Anteries said:


> It suddenly hit me Nate Diaz is right, he is the money fight. Forget Frankie and Aldo for the moment, just think about it, the trash talk and posturing hopefully his brother gets in on the act as well


The tauntfest that would turn into would really be a sight...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anteries said:


> It suddenly hit me Nate Diaz is right, he is the money fight. Forget Frankie and Aldo for the moment, just think about it, the trash talk and posturing hopefully his brother gets in on the act as well


Even me would think that would be an insane fight to gift undeserved Nate Diaz with.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Ronda has fought *the best fighters the UFC has*, Fedor's beat great fighters then fought a bunch of nobodies and enjoys the credit for being the best ever and he's not. He was the best of an era just like Ronda and both of their achievements are very different IMO to what JBJ has done.


Yeah, a bunch of cans with weekend green belts in fufu-jitsu at their local dojos, in a division that has existed less than 3 years. At least Fedor's division had existed for more than a decade, and he beat, at last count:

5 ex UFC HW champs. (Sylvia, Arlovski, Randelman, Coleman, Rizzo)
1 Pride champ and 2 Pride GP winners.
2 Olympic medalist wrestlers (Coleman and Lindland).
1 multiple time NCAA div 1 champ wrestler (Randelman)
4 K1 Kickboxing champs or GP finalists. (CroCop, Hunt, Schilt, HMC)
4 Elite BJJ black belts and international BJJ competitors (Nog, Sobral, Monson and Arona)
1 multiple time Olympic Judo gold medalist. (Ishii)
1 International Master of Sport in ***** (Arlovski)
Not to mention most of his opponents outweighed him by 20-100 lbs, including the biggest fighter in MMA history (HMC).

Rousey beat:
1 Olympic medalist wrestler
1 cookie cutter BJJ black belt with no international competition history 
1 FILA medalist grappler and state champ wrestler (her best win, Tate)
???
...
"A bunch of gals with cornrows that can throw down y'all!!"


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah, a bunch of cans with weekend green belts in fufu-jitsu at their local dojos, in a division that has existed less than 3 years. At least Fedor's division had existed for more than a decade, and he beat, at last count:
> 
> 5 ex UFC HW champs. (Sylvia, Arlovski, Randelman, Coleman, Rizzo)
> 2 Olympic medalist wrestlers (Coleman and Lindland).
> ...


Ronda would probably beat Fedor though!!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> Ronda would probably beat Fedor though!!


And Cain, and Mayweather, and a Bear.




Just so long as they don't kick her in the face :thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> And Cain, and Mayweather, and a Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tell you what would be an interesting match though. Ronda vs Putin!


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Rematch between Aldo vs McGregor? I smell a rerun of the Dillashaw vs Barao. Both Barao and Aldo have stiff power while their opponent are loose with more accuracy and speed.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I vote no rematch simply because McGregor is so much bigger, it's not really a fair fight when Conor looks like a welterweight. Conor should just keep moving up weight classes and forget Aldo. Jose is never going to beat him with a 20-30 pound weight differential


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

rabakill said:


> I vote no rematch simply because McGregor is so much bigger, it's not really a fair fight when Conor looks like a welterweight. Conor should just keep moving up weight classes and forget Aldo. Jose is never going to beat him with a *20-30 pound weight differential*


Conor doesn't weight that much more on fight night.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

MK. said:


> Conor doesn't weight that much more on fight night.


I heard he got back in the cage at 172 pounds, thats the rumour anyway


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

But I thought IVs are bullshit because guys like Jose are going to struggle with it?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

> Matt Brown: Jose Aldo deserves an automatic rematch with Conor McGregor


http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...tch-ufc-194-122315?cmpid=tsmtw:fscom:ufconfox


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Honestly Jose gets knocked out easily again for two reasons. 

First reason is, when you get brutally knocked out like that your chin typically starts to go. Henderson was rock solid until Vitor KO'd him, now the guy gets rocked by everyone he fights almost. Liddell couldn't even get hurt until Rampage KO'd him, then he's getting knocked silly in most of his. I could go on and on about iron chinned fighters who can't take a gentle breeze after getting KO'd but we all know these guys.

Second reason is, he simply isn't skilled enough to compete. It wasn't a fluke 13 second KO, Conor knew exactly what Aldo's skill set was, trained for it, and within 13 seconds finished it. The fight would go exactly the same way, it might last a little longer next time but really, it will be another first round KO.

Conor should be fighting new competition, Frankie or RDA specifically.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not as confident as M.C. but definitely imo it should be Frankie next. Not for the challenge, RDA is obviously the harder fight for Conor than Frankie just based on it being a weight class up but Edgar deserves this fight. Edgar doesn't deserve just the title fight, but to have it against McGregor.

Also if Conor beats Edgar, he's beat everyone of the Featherweight contenders. With the exception of Cub Swanson, Conor will have beat every single person he took shots at in Featherweight which will be an amazing ending to his division run.


----------

